# When you just need to VENT



## Jessica Rose (Jan 12, 2013)

Every day that I wake up is a fighting struggle just to get myself to feel GOOD. I've been so motivated and determined to fix myself but when it's been over 8 years and you still feel the same way you can't help but just feel sorry for yourself and lock yourself in your room and cry. Don't mean to sound pathetic and depressing but I just feel like I'm fighting a never ending battle. I've done everything. I've accepted my disorder I've lived life with it I've tried taking Lexapro for over a year I've tried going medication free for a long time and fix myself through cbt and meditation and exercise and healthy eating now I've been taking Wellbutrin for a couple months which isn't doing anything for me and I just started taking supplements for a couple weeks now such as DMAE, B-complex, fish oil, all that good stuff you read on the forums that are supposed to help. I also tried Cbd oil for a while which I really like and I still take it but it's not gunna do anything for my disorder let's be real. I've been on a constant mission looking and researching and doing everything I can that could help me recover from this and I'm just tired. I'm tired of searching for answers, I'm tired of talking about it, I'm tired of saying the word depersonalization, and I'm tired of just never feeling good or normal. I don't even remember what "normal" feels like I've been depersonalized for SO long. Anyways I guess I just came on here for some support from people who actually know what I am going through. Thank you for all those who took the time to read this I just needed to vent and getting this off my chest makes me feel better.


----------



## Notme (Jan 12, 2017)

I know how you feel. It is tiring to just hang on.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

it's okay to express your frustration and exhaustion sometimes. because it is frustrating, and it is exhausting. I hope you'll be able to keep fighting, even if you need a break to rest and regroup.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I started my battle with psychiatric symptoms when i was 17. Major depression. Severe insomnia and horrible anxiety. Ocular migraines. Panic attacks. DP/DR. The DR cleared up after a couple of months, but I didn't find real relief until I was in my 50s, following a course of ECT. i am actually enjoying life like never before. It really is a miracle. I had given up any reasonable expectation of improvement.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

It's totally fine to express how you're feeling, it can be hard and tiring sometimes.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Amen!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't worry. 
Even though I try everyday to have a positive look to DP, I do get irritated by still fucking having this very frequently. It's fine to be mad at this and vent. 
We get it harder than anyone else out there, we have the right to complain and be mad.


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> I started my battle with psychiatric symptoms when i was 17. Major depression. Severe insomnia and horrible anxiety. Ocular migraines. Panic attacks. DP/DR. The DR cleared up after a couple of months, but I didn't find real relief until I was in my 50s, following a course of ECT. i am actually enjoying life like never before. It really is a miracle. I had given up any reasonable expectation of improvement.


you feel 100% recovered from DPDR?


----------

